# What do i do?



## Guyproblems (Jul 15, 2013)

Alright first time posting but am in a very bad spot and need help. I am an engaged male 24 years old, I have one daughter with my fiancé and one on the way. I love my fiancé but have almost no sexual feelings for her at all. Over the years we have been together (4 years) she has really let herself go. I am what i would call attractive and physically fit. My fiancé has helped me so much from day one taking a broken and broke man and turned me into a responsible one. I still rely on her for the majority of our bills and expenses. She comes from a wealthy family that I adore and they adore me. Recently I had an opportunity to engage in sexual activity with a coworker who happens to be the most beautiful girl I have known. Both personality and looks and she has a killer athletic body. So I took it, I spent the night with her, had sex and even cuddled all night. It was a dream, now i can't get her off my mind. Shes all I think about all day and just look forward to days that we work together so I can see her more. She just felt so right in my arms like no one, including my fiancé has ever felt. I should also mention she has a boyfriend. Now I know I am a terrible person for doing what I have done, but what do I do now? My daughter is my life and could never imagine a split marriage in her future or my new daughter due very soon. If I stay and marry my fiancé my life is set up to be pretty good both financially and hassle free. If I one day decide it's not going to work I have many struggles and very hurt family members in the path. WHAT DO I DO? Let me mention in less than a month her dad would like me to start working for his company and in less than a year he will spend over $70,000 on our destination wedding.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Dump your fiance. You will bring her nothing but misery.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

This is an easy one. Marry your fiance and just keep getting a little on the side. No brainer as far as I can see.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

You've promised this woman you will marry her then you go shag another woman because she's hot? And you ask what should you do?

OK.... tell your fiancee you cheated on her because this coworker (with a bf) is hot and wanted to screw around with you. 

You made your bed...


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> This is an easy one. Marry your fiance and just keep getting a little on the side. No brainer as far as I can see.


lol the  is as close to a sarcasm button that we have here, eh?


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you shopping for an answer that you want or are you just trying to stir the issue on the this page?

If you are what you say you are you know what the right answer is.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like you and your lover deserve each other. 

You certainly don't deserve the money your fiance has been providing you. Act like an adult man, and get out on your own. Stop mooching off of your dear fiance and her family. 

She deserves a man that will be fair, kind, loving, and shows some integrity to her and her family. Your daughter also deserves a father figure that has those qualities.

I apologize if this sounds harsh, but you don't really love her anyway. Why shouldn't she be entitled to someone that does?

Your first step in the right direction is asking for advice. It will be rough, but you really know what needs to be done.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Grow up and move on. Your fiance deserves better.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmmm, one of those furry critters that lives under a bridge?


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Cheating on your fiancee who supports you financialy, the mother of your child and while pregnant.
And of course putting your work in jeopardy but f0cking a woman who also have a boyfriend.
And you claim you WERE a broken man.
Nice move. All boxes checked.

No shortcuts here. confess, gave her the chance to make her own decisions.

Of course, you won't.


----------



## ShootMePlz! (Oct 5, 2008)

TEE ROLL!!!!


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

If your fiancee family is this well off, I suggest you terminate the engagement, tell her why and move on. She will have the financial backing to fvck your life from here on. 

When she finds out about your cheating if you dont tell her, your life will be full of excitment then. Perhaps that what you want?


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I think your pathetic. The woman gave you a beautiful daughter and has one on the way, turning you from a broken man to a responsible one (That's a laugh), supported your sorry ass and now you have the hot's for a bimbo with a good body but lousy morals. She sounds like a good catch for you and I hope you leave you wife so a good decent man can come along and treat her the way a man should treat his wife and mother of his children. WHY DO PEOPLE LIKE YOU OPEN A THREAD. YOU DON'T NEED ANSWERS FROM US. In plain simple terms. Your the type of a guy that give men a bad name. Remember numb nuts. Payback is a bit--


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Here's a new trick you could try! Why not out *yourself* on CheaterVille :: Don't Be the Last to Know, huh?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Simply tell your GF that your marriage will be very old school in that you have decided to become a polygynist and will be adding hot young things to your harem as necessary to maintain your sexual interest. This is a no brainer.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

The OM sounds like a really good catch.

You know for instance that she's easy to get in bed, and she'll even happily cheat on her bf without care or worry.

You can use that down the road because you know she is always just a phone call away for a booty call, even if she's with someone else!

She sounds like the perfect girl - easy with no morals or values.

The right choice is clear when you think about it.

Oh, one other thought - look at your daughter and ask yourself what you would want to do to a guy that did to her what you did to her mom!


----------



## 2yearsago (Jun 28, 2013)

Is this a joke? If it isn't it's just laughably sad and pathetic.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Guyproblems said:


> Alright first time posting but am in a very bad spot and need help. I am an engaged male 24 years old, I have one daughter with my fiancé and one on the way. I love my fiancé but have almost no sexual feelings for her at all. Over the years we have been together (4 years) she has really let herself go. I am what i would call attractive and physically fit. My fiancé has helped me so much from day one taking a broken and broke man and turned me into a responsible one. I still rely on her for the majority of our bills and expenses. She comes from a wealthy family that I adore and they adore me. Recently I had an opportunity to engage in sexual activity with a coworker who happens to be the most beautiful girl I have known. Both personality and looks and she has a killer athletic body. So I took it, I spent the night with her, had sex and even cuddled all night. It was a dream, now i can't get her off my mind. Shes all I think about all day and just look forward to days that we work together so I can see her more. She just felt so right in my arms like no one, including my fiancé has ever felt. I should also mention she has a boyfriend. Now I know I am a terrible person for doing what I have done, but what do I do now? My daughter is my life and could never imagine a split marriage in her future or my new daughter due very soon. If I stay and marry my fiancé my life is set up to be pretty good both financially and hassle free. If I one day decide it's not going to work I have many struggles and very hurt family members in the path. WHAT DO I DO? Let me mention in less than a month her dad would like me to start working for his company and in less than a year he will spend over $70,000 on our destination wedding.


Change your username to ChildProblems


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

A few years ago I bought a truck. Now it is rusty, the rear seal is broke, the left rear leaf spring literally fell off and the A.C. is broke. I drive the truck everyday. I love my truck. It is a big truck with a five speed manual transmission and is a 4X4. I refinish furniture on the side and it is very useful in hauling the stuff I buy and for deliveries. 

I guess I should just go out and buy a new truck. Better yet, I should just steal a new one. With my dew rag, Ray Ban sunglasses, I would look great driving a new truck,even if it is stolen. Man I would be happy and all the chicks would dig me.


----------

